# the 'out takes'



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ok so I set up Paris for a lil photo shoot to get a 'happy birthday' pic for Jak. The final pic I posted earlier in the month, but is here too for anyone who missed it:


But what was more fun, was the 'out takes' of the photo shoot! lol!

"muuum, I'm not sure this is a good idea...."


'here's my best side'


"ok, I'm comfy and happy now, and looking pretty!"


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ok, so THEN we get interesting... I introduce the party tooter, and tell Paris to hold it...










I'm glad I had more than one party tooter, cos the first one got rather chewed up before we worked on holding WITHOUT crunching down on the fun crunchy thing.... *sigh* 

lol!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

in the end I only got the one pic of her holding the tooter properly with the balloons behind her. I got one other pic holding the tooter as well, but without the balloons:



and one cute one of her, without the tooter but with the balloons:



all in all I took around 50-odd pics, to get ONE that had everything I wanted (tooter in the right spot, hat & balloons) and only a couple of acceptable other ones... the rest look like I have a semi-deranged plastic-eating spoo... haha!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Those were great!!!
It does take ages to get that perfect pic!


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

i love the silly outtakes!


----------



## Natalie (Sep 11, 2009)

Those are so cute! You have a lot of patience..


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Paris is soo adorable in the party hat!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

you are a great photographer! Paris is amazing too!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

FANTASTIC!!! I love your photos!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I love the out takes. You do a wonderful job with pics and have to have a ton of patience. I always enjoy all the pics you post!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

AHA! These are awesome xD I love Paris! Her ears are really growing in holy cow!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Paris!!!!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

WONDERFUL SHOT!!!! You did a great job. I well imagine it took you over 50 tries to get one good one. Hard when you are doing the posing/set up and taking the pic by yourself. Great job! I love the final pic, you should submit that to a birthday card company...lol.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

lmao!!!!!!!!

I love the pic of Paris dropping the whistle thingy! LOL!!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I love the shots, Paris is such a funny girl. Jak is lucky to have a friend that would go to that much time and trouble! He must be very special, next year how about the same shots with Saffy and Paris as the models.


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

These photos are a hoot! What a cute little model you have there!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> next year how about the same shots with Saffy and Paris as the models.


hehehe! that'd be awesome if I can pull it off!!! lol! ya never know, we might get a good one tomorrow; it's Paris' birthday tomorrow and we're having a POODLE PARTY! 6 spoos confirmed to come, another is a maybe, and perhaps a couple of 'honorary' poodles too... lol! I have party hats at-the-ready!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Great photos! It looks like you and Paris had a lot of fun. Happy birthday beautiful Paris!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

These are A W E S O M E!! You did a great job of getting just the right pose. I love your commitment to Paris and her commitment to you  Happy Birthday Paris!!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> hehehe! that'd be awesome if I can pull it off!!! lol! ya never know, we might get a good one tomorrow; it's Paris' birthday tomorrow and we're having a POODLE PARTY! 6 spoos confirmed to come, another is a maybe, and perhaps a couple of 'honorary' poodles too... lol! I have party hats at-the-ready!


Can't wait to see the photos, wished I lived closer you would have had four more "guests".


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

And Happy Birthday Paris.... How old?


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

Great pics!


----------

